# Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten



## kopyto55 (31. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen 

ich bin im März zwei Wochen im Familienurlaub in Florida :m
und möchte natürlich auch Angeln. War schon ein paar mal da, allerdings stossen wir dieses Mal in neue Gebiete vor. 

Kennt jemand gute Fishing Piers oder Angelmöglichkeiten vom Ufer in der Umgebung von Tampa Bay ? 

Und wie sieht es da mit "Kutter"-Ausfahrten aus ? Ich weiss, dass man da eher kleinere Fische fängt, aber ich will einfach nicht mehrere Hundert Dollar für einen Privatguide bezahlen.

Danke 

Gruss Kopyto55


----------



## TarponChris (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

Hallo,

ich empfehle dir nach "party boat fishing" oder "fishing Piers" zu googeln.
Dabei habe ich zb gefunden
http://www.hubbardsmarina.com/
http://www.floridastateparks.org/skyway/

Ich selbst habe bis jetzt nur auf der "anderen Seite" im Atlantik geangelt, dort aber durchaus auch grössere Fische von einem Partyboat aus gefangen.
Ich war dabei, wie ein Sailfish und ein 45lbs Kingfish gefangen wurde, meine grössten waren ein 2m Ammenhai und eine 15lbs Königsmakrele.
Manchmal fängt man aber auch nichts,...

viel Spass in Florida
TarponChris


----------



## kopyto55 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

hey 

danke für die Tipps ! 

wow coole Fische. Ammenhaie habe ich vom Ufer auch schon gefangen, allerdings nur um den Meter. 

Ich habe mal gesehen, wie ein GT (oder so was in der Art) von ca. 80cm Länge gefangen wurde. auf einer Kutterausfahrt von Marathon aus. 

Der Durchschnittsfang waren diverse Snapper in Unterarmlänge ein ander Mal war es eine "Yellowtail" Ausfahrt. 

Gruss Kopyto55


----------



## bastelberg (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

Hi,
bin schon 11 mal in der Tampa Bay area im Urlaub gewesen. Wohnen meistens bei der lieben Verwandschaft in St. Pete.
Sehr zu empfehlen ist die Fishing pier im Ft. Desoto Park. Solltest dir ein bait net kaufen , wegen der Köderfische (green backs) oder reichlich shrimps im baitshop. Dort gibt es nämlich kein shop in der Gegend, ausser bevor du nach Fort Desoto kommst in Tierra Verde auf dem Pinellas Bayway gab es bisher ein Bait & Tackle shop.
Auch ganz gut sind die Fishing piers an der Sunshine Skyway Bridge (die alte kaputte Brücke). Gibt es einmal North in Richtung Bradenton und South in Richtung St. Pete. Kostet aber "Eintritt". Vorteil: Du kann mit dem Auto direkt an den Angelplatz fahren. Nachteil: sehr hoch, brauchst gute, starke Schnur um den Fisch c. 20 m hochzukurbeln. Hab da mal einen 80er Snook gefangen.
Zum Hochseeangeln bin ich schon ein paar mal mit Hubbards Marina rausgefahren. Meistens nur Grey snapper (5 hours) usw. Für größere Fische solltest die 8 h Tour machen und dir Live Pinfish direkt in der Marina kaufen. Dann geht auch schon Mal ein Cobia oder Grouper oder Hai an den Haken.


----------



## kopyto55 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

hey bastelberg

danke. 

Deinen Bericht habe ich natürlich auch schon gelesen. 

Momentan habe ich geplant die fishing piers in Ft. Lauderdale und Naples abzuklappern, die ich bereits erfolgreich befischt habe. 

Ist Familienurlaub, kein reiner Angelurlaub, aber die Familie kann ja auch in der Nähe eines Fishingpiers baden :m 
und daddy kann dann mal die Angel schwingen #6

Kennt jemand Pier 60 auf Clearwater Beach ? 

Gruss Kopyto


----------



## bastelberg (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> hey bastelberg
> 
> danke.
> 
> ...


Hi,
so wie ich das im Intenet lese ist das pier mehr für Halli Galli als zum fischen. Weiß nicht ob dort Angeln überhaupt erlaubt ist. Ist zu vergleichen mit "The Pier" in St. Petersburg. Dort ist Angeln eigentlich verboten. Ist nur eine Flaniermeile mit etlichen shops, Bars und Restaurant. Abends aber schön zum spazieren.
Good luck for your vacation. Have fun and take care.


----------



## Gunnar (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

Ich bin jedes Jahr im Mai in Clearwater Beach. Der vordere Teil des Pier60 ist ein reiner Angelpier. Kostet meines Wissens 8 Dollar Eintritt. Auf dem Pier ist ein ein Bait und Tackle-Shop, kannst auch Angeln leihen. Das große Sonnenuntergangsspektakel ist nur auf dem vorderen Teil des Piers, beginnend jeden Tag 2 Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang (Ist was für die Frauen zum Gucken|supergri)Homepage: http://pier60fishing.com/
Ist 24 Stunden geöffnet.
Ansonsten kann ich auch die Piers von Ft. DeSoto und Sunshine-Skyway empfehlen.
Vom Hafen in Cleawater Beach fahren mehrere Party-Boote (unter anderem Queenfleet) zum Fischen raus. Bei der Ganztagestour werden teilweise ganz gute Grouper gefangen.

Gunnar


----------



## renegade1848 (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

Moin,

war Anfang Jannuar in Clearwater Beach und bin da auch einen Tag mit Queenfleet rausgefahren. War ok, es wurden ein paar ordentliche Grouper gefangen, ein Sunfisch, ansonsten allerdings nur haufenweise Grunts. Aber das soll wohl auch nicht so die Jahreszeit sein.

Pier 60 ist eigentlich eher eine Touristengeschichte, und das Ende vom Pier ist durchaus nicht nur für Angler reserviert. Kostet, wie oben schon erwähnt, 8 Dollars und ist das Geld eigentlich nicht wert, wie ich fand. Ein Stück südlich auf der nächsten Insel ist Sand Keys Park, da gibt's so eine Steinschüttung an der Passage und wer sich die Mühe macht, da an's Ende zu klettern, kommt in den Genuss von einem guten Spot für lau.

Und wenn man dem was abgewinnen kann - nördlich von Clearwater gibt's den Lake Tarpon, da ist gutes Barschangeln angesagt.


----------



## kopyto55 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

danke für eure infos. 

und wie angelt ihr vom Pier /Ufer ? 

Die Amis angeln ja viel mit Lebendköder oder vor allem in Naples mit kleinen knalligen Pilkern, die ruckartig bewegt werden (Pompano, Spanish Mackrel). 

In Ft Lauderdale (Anglin's Pier) sind eher weniger angelprofis unterwegs und mehr Touristen, die sich angel leihen.... 

Mit kleinen Paternostermontagen fängt man haufenweise handlange grunts oder snapper. ok es beisst was, aber nach dem 20en wirds langweilig. 
grössere Köder bringen kaum grössere fische, sondern der köder wird einfach abgenagt :c

Mit Pose habe ich hingegen grössere Fische gefangen, oftmals auch hornhechte. 


Gruss Kopyto


----------



## Gunnar (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

Die letzten Jahre bin ich nur noch mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs und kann mich über gute Fänge nicht beklagen. Von Snook über Redfish, Spotted Seatrout, Spanish Makrel war schon alles dabei. Ich miete mir auch gerne ein SOT. Macht in dem Klima wirklich Spaß damit zu angeln. 
Auch mit der Spinnrute ging früher eine Menge. Löffelblinker und Jigs haben auch so manchen Fisch gebracht. Auf den Piers ist natürlich manchmal das Problem, dass man nicht ausreichend Platz hat, um aktiv zu Fischen. Auf rumfliegende Pelikane sollte Mann auch immer ein Auge haben. Kommt öfter vor, dass die durch die Schnur fliegen (so knapp über der Wasseroberfläche und lautlos)
An manchen Piers sind auch Delfine ein großes Problem. Die haben sich darauf spezialisiert den Anglern den Fisch vom Haken zu klauen. 
Lebende Shrimps sind immer ein guter Köder. Ansonsten ist es kein Problem mit Sabikirigs (Art Heringsvorfach) auf die Schnelle ein paar Köderfische zu fangen. Gute Tips gibt es auch immer bei den örtlichen Bait und Tackle-Stores. Dort gibt es auch die gegebenenfalls erforderlichen Lizenzen. Auf manchen Piers/ und vom Strand usw benötigt man eine, andere Piers wie z.B. die Skyway-Piers und auch Pier60 haben eine Lizenz.

Gunnar


----------



## kopyto55 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

Fliegenfischen kann ich nicht :c muss aber geil sein, so einen grösseren snook an der feinen gerte. 


ich hatte mal einen schönen pompano an der leichten forellenspinnangel, das war auch geil :vik: 
geilerer Drill als Gufifischen auf Pollacks in den norwegischen Schären. 

ja ich hatte auch schon einen ausgewachsenen Tümmler im Drill an der Kinderrute meiner Tochter |uhoh: der sich den grunt geschnappt hatte. Wenn man dann den bügel offenlässt kann man nach 1 minute den saubergeleckten haken einholen #6

Die Tarpon/Grossfischangler, die mit Köfi am Luftballon gefischt haben, haben die Delfine aber schier zur Verzweiflung getrieben. 

Nachts hatte ich mal einen Gitarrenrochen. Das war auch cool. 

Werde mal Shrimps probieren. 

Danke.


----------



## Gunnar (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> Fliegenfischen kann ich nicht :c muss aber geil sein, so einen grösseren snook an der feinen gerte.


 
Ja, dann weiß mann wofür das Backing auf der Rolle gut ist.

Geht aber auch gut mit der Spinnrute. Morgens bei Sonnenaufgang immer schön die erste Rinne abfischen.
Köder Wobbler oder toter Köderfisch am Spinnsystem. Gute Rolle mit funktionierender Bremse ist Voraussetzung:vik:
Einen Tümmler hatte ich auch schonmal am Pier von Ft. deSoto. Der Run war nach 300 m vorbei und ich hatte meinen leeren Blinker wieder.

Gunnar


----------



## Sockeye (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

Wegen Snook würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Die sind diesen Winter alle erfroren...


----------



## kopyto55 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

ja was jetzt im ernst ? 
letztes Jahr konnten diese auf Sicht unter dem fishingpier befischt werden. schöne fische. die allerdings nur auf kleine lebendige Köderfische gebissen hatten (bei den Einheimischen, nicht bei mir, ich hatte kein Wurfnetz und keine passenden Köfis #q#q


----------



## Gunnar (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

War mal vor ein paar Jahren ganz schlimm. Dieses Jahr habe ich noch nichts gehört. Aktuelle Wassertemperatur im Bereich Clearwater liegt über 60 Grad Fahrenheit und damit  unproblematisch.

 Gunnar


----------



## kopyto55 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

ja das vor ein paar Jahren habe ich auch mitbekommen. 

Ich frage mich ohnehin, ob bzw. wie sich die BP-Ölpest ausgewirkt hat. Bzw. ob wir jetzt langsam die Folgen davon sehen.


----------



## Sockeye (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

Von der Ölpest is nix zu merken. Aber Snook waren dieses Jahr nur C&R. Und der Bestand ist drastisch reduziert. Daher stell ich ihnen nicht nach, auch wenn sie diesen arschkalten Winter überleben sollten...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Gunnar (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

Das stimmt, das Snook nach dem Winter 2010/2011 stark dezimiert wurden und danach ein mehrjähriges Entnahmeverbot ausgesprochen wurde. Ich meine, dass es im Sommer 2013 eine Lockerung gab, weil sich die Bestände langsam erholen. Ich habe im Mai 2013 deutlich mehr Kontakte als 2011 und 2012 gehabt.
Auch 2014 dürfen Snook entnommen werden
http://www.myfwc.com/media/2111581/saltwater_seasons_chart_gulf.pdf

Persönliches C&R bleibt natürlich unbenommen und wird gerne gesehen.


Gunnar


----------



## kopyto55 (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Florida: Golfküste, Piers und Kutterfahrten*

es erstaunt mich schon wie "fair" die amis sind. die sind immer sehr genau und penibel darauf bedacht, all die bestimmungen einzuhalten, gefällt mir #6

Ich werde sowieso grundsätzlich C & R betreiben. 

Bin gespannt ob die Pompano's dieses Mal besser beissen, letztes Jahr war ich Ende Mai da und da haben sie deutlich schlechter gebissen als früher im März/April. Dafür bissen die Spanish Mackarell zuverlässig


----------

